# iPhone Sales More Than Samsung That What We Got



## Sarajonee (Jan 11, 2013)

*Apple* has been able to overcome all Galaxy Products working under Android addition to Galaxy Note 2 Versions when only sales compared to the iPhone 4, 4S and iPhone 5!
Meaning the sales of these three devices were able to overcome the sales of the top five devices "*Samsung Galaxy*"

*Apple* has been able to overcome all Galaxy Products working under Android addition to Galaxy Note 2 Versions when only sales compared to the iPhone 4, 4S and iPhone 5!
Meaning the sales of these three devices were able to overcome the sales of the top five devices "*Samsung Galaxy*"



McCourt made reports for Samsung as he used the last information, which says it has recently sold more than 100 million Galaxy S devices.
As for the *Apple*, he used the last sales reports for device at the end of first week of Device launch .
As for the fourth-quarter sales, analyst used expectations from Raymond James, which says that Apple has sold about 48 million iPhone devices so far everything in it is a forecast, although the difference is very clear .
But the information will be more confirmed with the Apple announcement of official statistics on January 23, after nearly five days from today, And you will be to informed with the latest statistics in the coming days.



*:: Source :: *

*iPhone Vs Samsung*


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Who cares?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

